# Thoughts about the new Shimano Clarus rods



## whj812 (Jul 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a Shimano Clarus spinning rod and during my streak of bad luck, it was broken. I am getting it replaced, but they arent able to give me the exact rod that i have. Shimano is sending the same rod, only the redesigned version of it.

I read that it won best freshwater rod at Icast this year. 

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?id=3494223

Has anyone had any exp with the new rod??

Thanks,


----------



## Nickk (Jul 29, 2008)

No but I took notice from the writeup on Tackle Tour




poached from Tackle Tour said:


> Shimano starts with a higher grade IM7 graphite blank and adds Fuji New Concept Aluminum Oxide Guides, grade A cork grips, and Fuji graphite reel seats.




https://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast08rodsshimano.html


----------



## whj812 (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds like an awesome upgrade!!!


----------



## whj812 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got the new rod!!!! It feels freaking amazing!! I Bet its going to turn the Pflueger President into a tyrant dictator!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2008)

Cool deal on the new rod! 8)


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

Go christen it now! Post em up! :beer:


----------



## whj812 (Aug 2, 2008)

Christened it last night on Douglas lake!!! It is awesome!! Im going again in the morning for some early, early fishing!!! I hope to get a monster and post it up.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 2, 2008)

very cool, that stick looks like a smoking deal and Cabelas is closing out the previous model as well.


----------



## whj812 (Aug 3, 2008)

The new model is totally different feeling than the old one. Im still blown away by the performance of this rod!!!


----------



## sporty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi guys back from the lake. Comment on the rod. I have the loomis IMX and GLX. and my favourite is the Clarus. MH X fast. I have a fishermans nightmare story.
I was trolling with my favourite ( Clarus ) along a weed bed . Got hung up ,set my rod down to stop the troller. looked back and watched it sink in the water. The water was wavey . I somewhat remembered were it went down. Never slept all night . Went out at 6o am in the fog . Got to the approx. location . Started casting with another rod with treble hook and bullet sinker. On the fifth cast I cast into an area by mistake. darn if I hooked the line. Started pulling in the line by hand real sloooooooow. Darn again here comes my rod . Just as I got hold of the rod the line broke of the reel. Thank you LORD.
I dried the reel off greased and oiled and it still works great . ( total cost of outfit approx $450.00 ) I will never put my rod down any more.


----------

